# Buying pins



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 16, 2020)

Where's everyone buying their pins lately? Last time I used a online store but can't remember which one and it took over 2 weeks.


----------



## Gabriel (Sep 16, 2020)

I've used Medvet for years...100 BD's most sizes $15.00

https://www.shopmedvet.com/category/Syringes


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 16, 2020)

Oh snap thanks.


----------



## RustyShackelford (Sep 16, 2020)

I have always used allegro medical. No issues


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Sep 16, 2020)

I second allegro....they’re great


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 16, 2020)

Allegro or gpz when allegro is out of stuff


----------



## Bigmills (Sep 17, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I've used Medvet for years...100 BD's most sizes $15.00
> 
> https://www.shopmedvet.com/category/Syringes


I ordered 3 to 4 weeks ago with no problem, but I tried again a few days ago and they wanted me to provide them with a medical licenses. 

Try,
Www.westendsupplies.com


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 17, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Allegro or gpz when allegro is out of stuff



GPZ for me sometimes amazon for just syringes cause GPZ don’t have the 1ml


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 17, 2020)

Gpz
10chars


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 17, 2020)

Amazon or walmart.


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 17, 2020)

Amazon the past few orders


----------



## Flyingdragon (Sep 17, 2020)

Local playground, I take them home, put them in the dishwasher and in an hour I have clean and free pins


----------



## ccpro (Sep 17, 2020)

Amazon...they might be veterinary needles but I don't see a difference?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Sep 18, 2020)

I’ve never used anything but BD’s and at first glance they appear to be twice as much on Amazon. Not that they break the bank anyways but fyi.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Sep 18, 2020)

Used GPZ for years but found them on Amazon and have used them since. Free shipping and have them in a few days.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Sep 18, 2020)

Thanks guys you're awesome!


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 31, 2020)

This is a great idea, byt Amazon will put out our guys we have used fir years Im afraid


----------



## DrBeefcake777 (Oct 31, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Used GPZ for years but found them on Amazon and have used them since. Free shipping and have them in a few days.



You get the syringe and needle separate I assume? Looks like about $23 total for both


----------



## wilkinkc (Oct 31, 2020)

I just ordered with medvet. Ordered 18g tips, 25g syringes and alcohol pads. Think the syringes were on back order or something. Got tired of waiting and emailed them to cancel that item and mail the rest. Received two days ago. Everything was good. I never saw anything that said those syringes were out of stock when I ordered.


----------



## Joos23 (Oct 31, 2020)

DrBeefcake777 said:


> You get the syringe and needle separate I assume? Looks like about $23 total for both



Yo buddy! This is animal23 
You can get it either way.


----------



## Capn26 (Nov 9, 2020)

I’ve also gotten vet syringes locally at tractor supply company when I was in a hurry. Most ag supply stores have them. Tell them your kids in 4h.


----------



## Rider (Nov 9, 2020)

GPZ has been my go to for years


----------



## Miamiking (Nov 26, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> GPZ for me sometimes amazon for just syringes cause GPZ don’t have the 1ml



this is who I always have used in the past and still around today , very reliable


----------



## TeddyBear (Nov 27, 2020)

I got mine on Amazon Prime.


----------



## MrInsensitive (Nov 27, 2020)

Gabriel said:


> I've used Medvet for years...100 BD's most sizes $15.00
> 
> https://www.shopmedvet.com/category/Syringes


Yep me too. Same. Best place IMO


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 28, 2020)

went through amazon scored the ez touch 27g 1/2 inch slin pins

Box of 100 for 16 bucks

recieved the order within 14 hours


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 28, 2020)

I buy on ebay. 

Nobody else will ship to NY without a prescription


----------



## Koalocelot (Nov 28, 2020)

GPZ is great, my #1. Also Medical and Lab Supplies, good source for pins and homebrew equipment/liquids.


----------



## Miamiking (Nov 28, 2020)

Straight30weight said:


> I buy on ebay.
> 
> Nobody else will ship to NY without a prescription



That I did not know, wow.


----------



## Straight30weight (Nov 28, 2020)

miamiking75 said:


> That I did not know, wow.



I can walk into a pharmacy and buy them, but only 10 at a time. NY is shit.


----------



## ibgains (Nov 29, 2020)

Amazon was my last experience, shipping takes a while for some items but they pull through good quality eventually


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 29, 2020)

I buy them buy the box  of 100 @thrifty pharmacy for $33. I get 1.25”-1.5”, 23g, 3mL capacity. Walgreens only has 25g and those take forever to fill and inject.


----------



## bigbadjedi93 (Nov 29, 2020)

Just box some 3ml syringes with 20g 1.5 and 25g 1inch needles from GPZ along with a container to put them in after use.  Not a bad deal I guess for a box of 50.   Might eventually try some 23g for pining as like Phoenix said the 25g do seem to take a while to get a ml of oil puts. I’ve always been scared that thing might break off in there and get stuck.


----------



## CJ (Nov 29, 2020)

bigbadjedi93 said:


> Just box some 3ml syringes with 20g 1.5 and 25g 1inch needles from GPZ along with a container to put them in after use.  Not a bad deal I guess for a box of 50.   Might eventually try some 23g for pining as like Phoenix said the 25g do seem to take a while to get a ml of oil puts. I’ve always been scared that thing might break off in there and get stuck.



They won't break, no worries. I've pushed so much oil through 30g insulin needles, and 25g are like iron beams in comparison.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 29, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> They won't break, no worries. I've pushed so much oil through 30g insulin needles, and 25g are like iron beams in comparison.




Got some from the pharmacy when insurance was paying for them. Didn’t look in the bag until I got home. They gave me 18g to pin with. Went back and told them I wasn’t taking core samples. Hell, I wasn’t drawing but with a 20


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 29, 2020)

Gpzmeds is my go2...
But I see you could also buy from Amazon


----------



## jpreston250300 (Nov 30, 2020)

Amazon seems to only sell the cheap 23ga, 1” - 2.5ml pins. 

They work but have had some go in like a fork. 

The BD precision glide needles are great but only get enough for trt. 

Will need to look into some of these other suppliers.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Dec 2, 2020)

Been using GPZ for close to 20 years.


----------



## DOOM (Dec 2, 2020)

Westend medical isn’t quite as cheap as GPZ but pretty close. Though unlike GPZ they sell bacteriostatic water. So if your ever trying to kill two birds with one stone westend makes it convenient.


----------



## npcjuan7 (Jan 25, 2021)

GPZ is the best!


----------

